# Di2 on Look 566 anyone?



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I am really falling in love with my 2011 Look 566 currently sporting compact Ultegra but I keep reading everything I can about Shimano Di2 technology and I can't stop thinking I'd really like to try this Di2 stuff for myself. Partly because I'm an electronics engineer and, well I like gadgets.

So, has anyone here retro fitted a 566 or similar Look with Di2 or seen such a fit anywhere else on the Net, have links or better yet photos?

Cost is also a concern, DuraAce doesn't come cheap but it seems I can get an "upgrade kit" that consists of just the levers, electronics & derailers for sub AU$2000 from places like PBK but there is also a lot of talk online of Shimano releasing a Ultegra level Di2 kit for a lot less that the DA level gear. possibly as soon as the end of the year, should I try and wait for that?

Anyone else had similar thoughts? I know many would suggest such technology is wasted on such a bike as the Look 566 but I'm really loving the bike and the way it handles, it's like my old 750cc Norton Commando, it wants to be riding hard through corners and just comes back for more.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I was the same like you till finally I got it.

I just installed mine on Trek Madone 6.9. I got a good price on PBK but the cable comes externally. Had to order the interanal cable and waiting to come to finally get it done. Earlier I had sram red and got fed up when I miss a shift, probably shifting to the big rear gears. 

I tried the Di2 three times now, and I can say it is very excellent especially on the front ring. No hassile while shifting, no wire tension adjustment. I swap wheels and they are working fine and if not adjusting the electronic is just 30sec job and you are set.

I am not sure about your bike but this thing works and I know some friends who are having this installed for almost over a year without issue. Excellent job Shimano.

Hope it helps.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've seen the Ultegra level on a bike at my LBS, so it should be coming soon.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

If you can afford to get it, do it since you love your currrent bike. Who cares if other people scoff! you just have something others wish they had!

And seriously, how many people do we all know with high end bikes and components that really don't need that stuff? IMO, Ultegra is about as high end as I need. But my 105 9spd still works flawlessly and reliably.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Well it looks like my dreams are just that much closer to coming true. As I'm sure many of you have read in the press and on the Net, Shimano has officially announced a brand new Ultegra level Di2 partial groupset for 2012 season which means it will hit the market from about Sept - Oct onwards.

From my reading, the rest of the groupset will remain the same as the current 6750 but with new shifter, front & rear derailers, battery and improved and upgraded cable set and all at a price point that should be slightly lower that the equivalent mechanical DA parts.

So, time to save up but I'm hoping to get the upgrade to my current group for sub $1500 from somewhere like Wiggle or PBK etc.

Is it overkill on my 566, yes probably but its like a giving myself a whole new toy without spend big $$$ on a whole new bike and yes, I really do enjoy riding my Look.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Well it begins, I have ordered most of the Di2 components needed to upgrade my Look 566 from Wiggle in the UK.

I dismantled the crank and bottom bracket to see if I could install internal wiring, however I discover that the 566 bottom bracket (at least) is formed from tube & lug construction with the bottom bracket being a rather nicely made aluminium casting with no access holes through into the down tube, seat tube or chain stays.

So while I think it would be possible to work away in that confined area and drill or grind access holes through into the frame tubes it's something I will leave for now, maybe the next level upgrade.

So, with that discovery I have ordered the external Di2 cable kit and will have to make the neatest job possible when it arrives.

The only thing I haven't ordered yet is the battery and battery holder, I'm still considering if i'm going to use the Shimano battery system or roll my own possibly under the seat or under the bottom bracket.

I guess some will question my decision to upgrade a 566 to Di2 but in the 6 or so months I have owned my 566 I have really come to love it's ride and feel on the road, it loves to be chucked through tight and twisty corners and inspires great confidence even when scraping peddles on the road as I try and get a jump on others who take a more cautious speed through corners.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Curious to see how this is progressing, any updates?


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea to me! invest in what you love not what others believe you should have and you love your frame the rest is your own style!! Let us know how you are going. 

Twiggy


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I ordered all the Ultegra Di2 parts I need from Wiggle & Chain Reaction Cycles a few weeks back.
Yesterday I received an email from Wiggle advising me that Shimano will be unable to supply stock until late January 2012 at the earliest.

Looks like no new toys before Christmas :-(


----------



## charlieboy (Sep 10, 2003)

Cut.Aussie said:


> I ordered all the Ultegra Di2 parts I need from Wiggle & Chain Reaction Cycles a few weeks back.
> Yesterday I received an email from Wiggle advising me that Shimano will be unable to supply stock until late January 2012 at the earliest.
> 
> Looks like no new toys before Christmas :-(


PARKER intl quoting late october for ultegra di deliveries - maybe give them a try/call?

You searched for ultegra di2 (10 results) - Page 1 - Worldwide Cycling Mail Order Specialists and Consultants - Parker International


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice looking Bike !!! Thanks for posting ... I just bought a New 2011 left over Look 566 with Shimano Ultegra on-line a Killer DEAL !!!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Got email from Wiggle overnight telling me they have filled my order and my Ultegra Di2 bits will ship today so hopefully they will end up down under in about 7 to 10 day time.

New toys for the Christmas!!!!


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

So any updates here? You have this set up yet and have ride reports?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

sbthaut said:


> So any updates here? You have this set up yet and have ride reports?


Sorry, yes all installed and working, see my big post DI2 First Impressions in Components forum here

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/first-impressions-ultegra-di2-270517.html

I will also post some pics soon


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

*Di2 Install Pics Look 566*

The Look 566 is a part tube & log construction frame which means that the bottom bracket is actually a aluminium casting joining the various carbon fibre tubes together and on inspection with the crank removed I found there are no access holes into the seat tube, down tube or chain stays which prevents the use of the Shimano DI2 internal cable kit so I opted to go with the external kit and run some wires through the frame internally where possible.

I enlarged the existing water drain hole that's just in front of the BB and also enlarged the existing small hole in the head tube where the old gear cable guides were screwed on. Using these holes plus one other I drilled in the gusset between the chain stays have enabled a pretty neat instal without too much effort.

I am still thinking about running the cable to the RD internal as well.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, very solid job and with my complete lack of DIY skills a bit intimidating. I just ordered the 2012 566 and while I would love to get Di2, I think I may wait to do it on a bike that is plumbed so to speak for the wiring. Props to you though, very impressive!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

The last of the parts I was waiting for arrived on friday evening when I got home from work. While the original plan was to take my time and do a perfect install it all go the better of me as we have our usual big ride on saturady morning with the guys so I wanted to show it off for the ride.

As such a very rushed install including new handlebars and brake cables as well as all the DI2 done done in less than 2 hours in fading light on friday evening. This was all wires run externally as many others would do it.

Then on Sunday morning I set about figuring out how to better install the wiring, removing the folks to look inside the head tube etc. and drilling / grinding with a Dremel tool commenced and the result is what you see in the pictures, much neater and about another 2 hours work.

Really it's not that hard to install and very easy to adjust.


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you think the modifications voided the frame warranty?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sure they did void the warranty but that really doesn't worry me, I come from an engineering background and have been involved with composite sport aircraft for over 25 years now and know how and where to safely drill holes that won't cause stress raisers or fatal structural failures.


----------

